# Down Cottonwood on Roaring Fork



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Just found this on the Taylor Creek Fly Shop Web site:



> Floaters - Please be aware of a fallen tree on the river left channel in Rock Bottom Ranch making it impassable, a mile below the tree nursery. Landmarks to look for would include an adobe house on river right BEFORE coming into the channel split, and an osprey nest on the powerline BELOW the split. You will think that the river left channel is the way to go but BE SURE to take the river right channel.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

*See other thread*

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...alt-and-catherine-store-carbondale-58190.html


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

There is also a large cottonwood blocking the right channel 3/4 of a mole down from Jaffe park on the upper roaring fork!/


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

that is mile ..not mole!! Ha Ha


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know who we might talk to about trying to remove the tree between Basalt and Catherine Store? As the water comes down this is definitely becoming more of a hazard because the left channel is the main channel. I've got a truck and a tow strap. Who has a chain saw? It's a bummer cause this stretch is prime for fishing right now.


----------

